# Does HGH raise sugar levels??



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Hey, this morning I got up at 8am had 2 coffee's with sugar, went down to see my mam, and about 10.30am I checked my sugar levels on a home diabetes kit and it came back at 9.8mmol, I no normal levels are between 5/7mmol....

What I'm asking is, can HGH raise sugar levels? I'm usin 4iu rips atm, or do you think it was that high because of the two coffees i had two and a half hours before? The last time I checked my blood sugar was 5.6mmol, that was about a year ago


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

Bump....


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

yes it can raise blood sugars


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

m118 said:


> yes it can raise blood sugars


What is the effect of this on body composition etc? Is this because long term you become insulin resistant on in hence more blood sugar?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

m118 said:


> yes it can raise blood sugars


Never heard it ,but know you know your onions too,how does it do it,any idea?


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

From my understanding, and I am open to correction, is that GH

1: promotes gluconeogenesis

2: its secretion is promoted in the context of low glucose

3: it is antagonistic to insulin

4: inhibits the bodies natural drop in glycogenolysis too

here's a some interesting abstracts

Metabolism. 2005 May;54(5):604-9.

Growth hormone administration increases glucose production by preventing the expected decrease in glycogenolysis seen with fasting in healthy volunteers.

Ghanaat F, Tayek JA.

Source

Departmernt of Internal Mecicine, Harbor-UCLA Medical Center, Torrance, CA 90509, USA.

Abstract

Twelve volunteers were fasted overnight and infused with [ 13 C]glucose (ul) to measure glucose production (GP), gluconeogenesis, and by subtraction, glycogenolysis. Glucose production, gluconeogenesis, and glycogenolysis were measured after a 3-hour baseline infusion and two 4-hour infusions. The first 4 hours of the pituitary-pancreatic clamp study (PPCS) with replacement insulin, cortisol, and glucagon was without growth hormone (GH) administration. The second 4 hours of the PPCS was with high-dose GH administration. Six fasting volunteers acted as controls over the 11-hour study period. Overnight 12-hour fasting measurements of hormones, glucose, GP, gluconeogenesis, and glycogenolysis were similar in both groups. The PPCS had no significant effect on GP (2.43 +/- 0.19 vs 2.07 +/- 0.11 mg/kg per minute, PPCS vs controls, mean +/- SEM). Glycogenolysis, as a percent of GP (43%-49%), was similar between PPCS and controls (43% +/- 3% vs 49% +/- 4%). *High-dose GH for 4 hours increased GH (20.8 +/- 3.8 vs 2.0 +/- 0.9 ng/mL), blood glucose (127 +/- 28 vs 86 +/- 4 mg/dL, P < .05), GP (2.21 +/- 0.21 vs 1.81 +/- 0.12 mg/kg per minute, P < .05). The increase in GP was due to sustained glycogenolysis as compared to the observed fall in glycogenolysis seen with fasting alone *(0.94 +/- 0.21 vs 0.53 +/- 0.07 mg/kg per minute, P < .05). Glycogenolysis, as a percent of GP, was significantly increased with high-dose GH (43 +/- 5% vs 29 +/- 3%, P < .05). High-dose GH had no effect on gluconeogenesis (1.26 +/- 0.15 vs 1.29 +/- 0.12 mg/kg per minute). *High-dose GH prevents the fall in glycogenolysis observed with fasting alone.*

There's a lot more info on gluconeogenesis and glycogenolysis due to GH but my internet speed is awful... and im tired.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Bensif said:


> What is the effect of this on body composition etc? Is this because long term you become insulin resistant on in hence more blood sugar?


the effects on body composition are complex. i know its not the most reliable of sources, but i found wiki was a great place to start learning about the wealth of different mechanisms GH (and hence IGF) has on the body.


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

m118 said:


> yes it can raise blood sugars


That's good to no mate thanks, I though as my blood sugar has never been so high....

I have checked it again throughout the day and it's very high still, going to miss jab and do a 14 hour fasting see what it looks like


----------

